# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Θερμοστάτης τοστιέρας

## kostaus

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω μια τοστιέρα (PRINCESS) όπου νομίζω ότι έχει χαλάσει ο θερμοστάτης.
Συμπτώματα:
- Δε ζεσταίνονται οι πλάκες
- Με το που τη συνδέω στο ρεύμα, αναβει κατευθείαν το λαμπάκι που δείχνει ότι έπιασε θερμοκρασία.

Ο θερμοστάστης είναι 160 βαθμών Κελσίου.
Σκέφτομαι να τον αλλάξω.


Είναι εύκολο; Δεν το έχω ξανακάνει...Που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ έναν τέτοιο θερμοστάτη στην Αθήνα ή τον Πειραιά;Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι στην αγορά του; 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο θερμοστάστης είναι 160 βαθμών Κελσίου.
> Σκέφτομαι να τον αλλάξω.


θα τον αλλάξεις ως προς την σκέψη ή ως προς την διαπίστωση . τον εξέτασες? (στο λέω γιατί συνήθως στις τοστιέρες  στα καλώδια τους που είναι προστατευμένα με μια επένδυση "μακαρόνι" σε κάποιο σημείο εσωτερικά έχουν κάτι θερμοασφάλειες μικρές ) και η διακοπή γίνεται από εκεί .

----------


## geoponic

ο θερμοστατης ειναι θα τον βρεις εδω http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=51&m=&l=1 δεν ειναι θερμοασφαλεια γιατι δεν θα αναβε καθολου το λαμπακι της τοστιερας αλλαξε τον θερμοστατη και ξαναστειλε ειναι ευκολο ξεβιδωνεις 4 βιδες στην πάνω μερια που ειναι το λαμπακι εκει ειναι οι θερμοστατες στις πιο πολλες τοστιερες ξεβιδωνεις ενα λαμακι που τον κραταει τον αλλαζεις και μην σε νοιαζει γιατι φορα των καλωδιων το (~) εναλλασομενο ρευμα κανει δουλεια στειλε  μηνυμα τι εκανες

----------


## kostaus

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Ακόμα δεν την έφτιαξα την τοστιέρα.
Επισυνάπτω 2 φωτογραφίες για να μου πείτε αν ο θερμοστάτης είναι αυτός που δείχνω και αν αυτός που μου προτείνει ο geoponic ταιριάζει με την τοστέρα μου.
Ρίξτε μια ματιά και πείτε μου ότι γνωρίζετε...

Στη 2η φωτο είναι όπως φαίνεται από μέσα.
Είναι λογικό που ο θερμοστάτης είναι σε 2 κομμάτια; Μήπως αρκεί να αλλάξω θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα;;





Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Κάπου  εκει  έχει  καμένη  θερμοασφάλεια  στην  σύνδεση της  αντίστασης αυτή  καίει πάντα ο  θερμοστάτης σπάνια  χαλάει 
τούρκικα  σκουπίδια  η  αγορά  γίνεται  με  το  βάρος  της  συσκευής ( με  το  κιλό)  εκεί που  μαρκάρισα είναι  η  θερμοασφάλεια την  συγκρατεί  η  βίδα

----------


## Papas00zas

ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ παρακαλω στείλε μου ΠΜ η αδιεασε τα εισερχόμενα, σε χρειάζομαι....

----------


## thanasis 1

Σημερα καθως εβαλα την τοστιερα στην πριζα δεν δουλευε,δεν μου ζεστενει τις πλακες αλλα ουτε μου αναβει τα δυο λαμπακια που εχει.
Στην περιπτωση αυτη φταιει ο θερμοστατης ή η θερμοασφαλεια??Mετρησα για συνεχεια απο την μια ακρη στην αλλη της θερμοασφαλειας αλλα 
δεν χτυπαγε το buzzer λογικα θα εχει καει.Αν παρακαψω την θερμοασφαλεια θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα,για να δω αν οντως φταιει αυτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

όχι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ,αλλά πρέπει να έχει μια τέτοια ασφάλεία

----------


## thanasis 1

Μονο για λιγο για να ειμαι σιγουρος,θα ξανα βαλω μετα την ασφαλεια.
Εαν δοκιμαστει και χωρις θερμοστατη δηλαδη βραχυκυκλωσω τα δυο καλωδια που πανε σε αυτον δεν θα γινει κατι ετσι?
Ολα αυτα για λιγο απλα για δοκιμη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ότι και να γίνει η ασφάλεια του πίνακα γιαυτό υπάρχει , πρώτα από όλα να μετρήσεις για τυχόν διαρροή με γείωση.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οκ πετρο,σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## dklovedoctor

Και σε εμένα η θερμοασφάλεια ήτανε!

----------

